
60% of Facebook users consider quitting over privacy - gasull
http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2010/05/19/60-facebook-users-quitting-privacy/
======
famfam
1588 users polled. 400M _active_ Facebook users.

0.000397% population sample. oh yeah, this study is very accurate.

------
david927
I know it's just anecdotal, but I deleted my account this week.

------
philfreo
I don't believe it

